# Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?



## rheinfischer70 (1. Februar 2014)

#h,
nachdem ich beim Waller bezüglich dieser Frage bislang ziemlich erfolglos war (auf einige behördliche Antworten warte ich noch), versuche ich, dasselbe beim Karpfen herauszufinden.

Es wird hier regelmäßig behauptet, dass Großkarpfen, besonders wenn der Bestand hoch ist, das Gewässer schädigen.

Einmal als Nahrungskonkurrenten für andere Fischarten, was zur Verdrängung von Schleie und Karausche führen kann. Es wird oft behauptet, dass das Verschwinden von Schleien auf Karpfen zurückzuführen ist.

Zum anderen sollen Karpfen durch ihre Wühltätigkeiten das Wasser antrüben, was das Pflanzenwachstum mindert und damit auch zum Rückgang der pflanzeliebenden Schleien führt.

Demnach müsste der Karpfen, besonders der Großkarpfenbestand, besonders kurz gehalten werden. Eigentlich müsste nach Bestätigung der obigen Aussagen der Karpfenbesatz verboten und eine Entnahmepflich für Karpfen eingeführt werden. Ähnlich wie beim Waller oft üblich.

Allerdings frage ich mich bei den ganzen Gedankenexperimenten, wer denn diese Gedanken und Aussagen belegen bzw. beweisen kann? Gibt es seriöse Studien zum Thema oder sind das alles nur nette Überlegungen am Stammtisch und der Karpfen ist längst nicht so schädlich wie vermutet?
Gibt es überhaupt Antworten?


----------



## mantikor (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Es gibt gewässer die weisen hervorragende karpfen und schleienbestände auf, nur weil keiner schleien fängt heisst es nicht das keine da sind oder das sie verdrängt sind!


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Intressant ist die Frage schon.
Und ohne hier jemanden anzugreifen,werden die Karpfenangler diese   Tatsache abstreiten.    
Aber in den meisten Gewässern gibt es keinen Natürlichen Karpfen Nachwuchs und es wird   Besatz gemacht bei keiner Entnahme.
Und das wird sich bestimmt irgendwann und irgendwie in dem Gewässer bemerkbar machen.
Wobei man natürlich nicht alle Gewässer mit einander vergleichen kann,da gibt es so viel Unterschiede Fließgewässer Stehende Gewässer.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (1. Februar 2014)

Würd mal sagen, das das bei "natürlichen" Gewässern, die Natur-belassen sind, nicht der Fall ist. Da die Natur schon weiß, was sie macht. Greift jedoch der Mensch ein....
Würde sagen das ein Überbestand jeder Fischart eine andere gefährdet. ZB. Zu viele Hechte, die wiederum andere Kleinfische oder Jungfische fressen...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Würd mal sagen, das das bei "natürlichen" Gewässern, die Natur-belassen sind, nicht der Fall ist. Da die Natur schon weiß, was sie macht. Greift jedoch der Mensch ein....
> Würde sagen das ein Überbestand jeder Fischart eine andere gefährdet. ZB. Zu viele Hechte, die wiederum andere Kleinfische oder Jungfische fressen...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 

Schön, dass du ein Eierphone hast.|supergri


----------



## antonio (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

dazu gabs hier schon mehrere tröts auch mit fotos von entsprechenden gewässern.
ja karpfen können ein gewässer kaputt machen müssen aber nicht.
ist wie überall eine frage der dosis.

antonio


----------



## Lorenz (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> nachdem ich beim Waller bezüglich dieser Frage bislang ziemlich erfolglos war (auf einige behördliche Antworten warte ich noch), versuche ich, dasselbe beim Karpfen herauszufinden.
> 
> Gibt es seriöse Studien zum Thema oder ...



Ja, es gibt Fachartikel (aus Fachzeitschriften) zu dem Thema. Allerdings sind diese auf englisch und nicht unbedingt frei im www verfügbar. Das gleiche gilt wie mehrfach erwähnt für den Wels. Der interessierte User muss nurnoch suchen und sich gegebenenfalls die Artikel irgendwo besorgen. Zum Karpfen gibt es mehr und davon ist möglicherweise auch entsprechend mehr oder überhaupt etwas öffentlich im www verfügbar.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo, 

meines Wissens gibt es Studien zu dem Thema, die die allgemeine Auffassung belegen, dass Karpfen erstens Konkurrenz für Schleien sind (Weil schneller, schnellwüchsiger und potenziell größer) und zweitens durch ihr Wühlen den Gewässertyp beeinflussen können (weniger Plankton, da trüberes Wasser = weniger Nahrung für bestimmte Fische etc.) Ich muss dir aber sagen, dass ich selbst nach Suchen im Netz diese Studien nicht wiedergefunden habe. Vielleicht hat der Verfasser von obigem Kommentar nochmal nen konkreten Tipp? Klingt so, als wüsste er näheres 

Was es noch, gibt, aber eher aus Sicht der Teichwirtschaft wäre das: 

W. Müller: Schlechtes Schleienwachstum bei intensiver Karpfenteichwirtschaft. In: Deutsche Fischereizeitung. 1961.

Viele Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Leider kenne ich keine Studie, mir fällt nur auf, dass jeder zweite Behauptungen aufstellt, ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Ich habe es auch nicht, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand wirklich Ahnung.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

kenne keine Studien aber in fast jeden Fischzuchtbuch wird davon geschrieben das Karpfen die Nahrungsreseven erschöpfen können ohne zufüttern und schwächere Fischarten damit Probleme haben.
Ist nichts wissenschaftliches in den Sinne, aber beruht auf Jaurhunderte alte Erfahrungen .


----------



## Lorenz (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Verfasser von obigem Kommentar nochmal nen konkreten Tipp? Klingt so, als wüsste er näheres


 
Mit  z.B. google-scholar oder einer Fachdatenbank wie scopus kann man suchen was es so gibt. Fachartikel sind meist aber nicht frei/kostenlos zugänglich. Bibliotheken/Universitäten/... haben Abos von Zeitschriften/Verlägen? ,sodass man dort entsprechende Zugriffsmöglichkeiten hat. Manche Artikel findet man online, wenn man den Titel mit google sucht. Nicht alles was man findet ist hilfreich, sodass man geschickt suchen, viel sortieren, überfliegen und lesen muss. Seriöse Recherche kostet also Zeit...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schön, dass du ein Eierphone hast.|supergri




Ja, das schreib ich nicht, das macht das Ding automatisch, als ob das jemanden interessieren würde, nicht? 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

stell doch aus den mist


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich keine Studie, mir fällt nur auf, dass jeder zweite Behauptungen aufstellt, ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Ich habe es auch nicht, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand wirklich Ahnung.



Jupp, da tun sich aber normale Vereinsmitglieder ohne jeglichem Bildungshinergrund und auch einige "spezial Biologen" vom Verband nicht viel.

Ich kenne ein paar Teiche wo nicht geangelt wird. Mehr so hobbymässig als Karpfenzucht betrieben. Diese Teiche sind inzwischen voll abgespannt um den Kormoran wegzuhalten.

Karpfen laichen ab und es kommen auch (teilweise recht viele) Fische durch. Wenn dort die Schleien und Karauschen nicht aus den Gewässern entfernet werden, dann ist der Bestand von denen innerhalb von 3-5 Jahren extrem groß, inklusive Fischen in allen Größen. Also absolut kein verbutteter Bestand. Wird dort ein Teich nach 5 Jahren mal abgefischt, dann wurden die Augen schon oft groß ala:"aber wir hatten doch alle Krauschen und Schleien entfernt, und nun ist der Tümpel voll damit!"

Die Gewichte der Spiegler sind im Bereich bis knapp über 20 Pfund und die Graser bis ca. 25-30 Pfund (werden immer schnell wieder schwimmen gelassen und kein unnötige Wiegen vollzogen).

Hier ist absolut kein Verdrängen von den Fischen zu erkennen. Und ich gehe jede Wette ein, das in den Tümpel eine weit höhere Fischdichte herrscht, als an 99% der Angelgewässer in Deutschland. 

Ich schätze das eher als typische Angelvereins Maßnahme ein. 99% der Leute sind zu blöd (und/oder zu faul) um eine Schleie zu fangen und da sowas ja nicht sein darf, muss jemand/etwas anderes die Chance haben. Aber Hauptsache durch so eine Maßnahme einen über die Jahre gewachsenen Bestand plätten um dann zu erkennen, das die 99% immernoch zu blöd sind so ein grünes Ding zu fangen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Zum anderen sollen Karpfen durch ihre Wühltätigkeiten das Wasser antrüben, was das Pflanzenwachstum mindert und damit auch zum Rückgang der pflanzeliebenden Schleien führt.



Das ist auch ein großer Lacher. Erst sind die Karpfen und die anfütternden Karpfenangler schuld *an* Krautwuchs und nun sind die Schuld daran, das *kein* Kraut mehr im See ist.

Völlig egal wie das Problem ist (auch wenns konträr ist) Schuld hat der Karpfen-(Angler).

Mir fallen ein paar Gewässer ein, wo Karpfen kein Kraut verhindert haben. Bei Grasern mag das wieder anders aussehen!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



nordbeck schrieb:


> stell doch aus den mist




Wie denn?
Aber hat mich auch net gestört...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein großer Lacher. Erst sind die Karpfen und die anfütternden Karpfenangler schuld *an* Krautwuchs und nun sind die Schuld daran, das *kein* Kraut mehr im See ist.
> 
> Völlig egal wie das Problem ist (auch wenns konträr ist) Schuld hat der Karpfen-(Angler).
> 
> Mir fallen ein paar Gewässer ein, wo Karpfen kein Kraut verhindert haben. Bei Grasern mag das wieder anders aussehen!



jo ... nur mal ein paar Beispiele die mich ca. 2 min gurgeln gekostet haben:
1983.01 Crivelli - the destruction of aquatic vegetation by carp
1998.00 Lougheed - Prediction on the effect of common carp exclusion on water quality, zooplankton, and submergent macrophytes in a great lakes wetland
2006.00 Miller et al. - carp effects on plants and invertebrates
2010.00 Johnson JA - Effect of Carp on the survival and growth of aquatic plants in rice lakes
... viel Spaß bei der Lektüre.
#h


----------



## GoFlyFishing (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo, 

habe hier einen Thread gefunden, in dem das so ähnlich schon mal diskutiert wurde:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-159908.html

"Foolish Farmer" schreibt dort recht ausführlich und gibt dazu noch Literaturtipps, wenn ich das hier mal auszugsweise zitieren darf (Ich möchte noch betonen, dass mir persönlich die Fachkenntnis fehlt, um die Aussagen zu beurteilen):


[...]
"Zum Einfluß benthivorer Cypriniden auf die Gewässergüte gibt es reichlich Literatur. Speziell der Karpfen spielt dabei wohl die größte Rolle, da er in Deutschland in vielen Gewässern übermäßig besetzt wird/ wurde und sich aufgrund der heutigen C&R-Praxis (die Angelpresse gibt es vor) die Bestände an Großkarpfen in den Gewässern akkumulieren.

Insbesondere der Effekt der Nährstoffrücklösung aus dem Substrat (durchs Aufwühlen werden im Sediment abeglagerte Nährstoffe wieder in den Kreislauf zurückgebracht) wirkt sich dabei äußerst negativ auf das Ökosystem See aus. Denn zunächst einmal sind plötzlich übermäßige Mengen an Nährstoffen frei. Diese werden recht schnell durch Phytoplankton gebunden und es entsteht zusammen mit den Schwebeteilchen eine starke Gewässertrübung. In Folge dessen reduziert sich der Lichteinfall ins Gewässer und beeinträchtigt damit das Pflanzenwachstum (denn ohne Licht keine Photosynthese). Hinzu kommt, dass viele Pflanzen auch direkt, also mechanisch, durch die Fraßaktivitäten der Karpfen geschädigt werden. Zum einen werden sie beim Wühlen ganz einfach ausgerupft oder abgerissen, zum anderen werden sie teilweise (v.a. Armleuchteralgen) auch direkt mitgefressen, da auf ihnen sehr viel Nahrung siedelt (Jungmuscheln, Schnecken, etc.). 

Da insbesondere im Stillgewässer der Hauptsauerstoffanteil im Wasser durch Pflanzen generiert wird, sinkt dieser deutlich ab. Zudem verschwinden mit den Pflanzen wertvolle Laich- und Schutzhabitate (Brut), sowie Nahrung direkt und indirekt. Denn Pflanzen dienen zum Teil auch direkt als Nahrung für einige Fische, vor allem aber indirekt, da sie Lebensraum für viele Fischnährtiere sind (Makrozoobenthos; Muscheln, Schnecken, etc.).

Die Schädigung am Ökosystem ist groß - nicht nur, dass Pflanzenarten verschwinden (auch die haben ein Recht darauf im Gewässer sein zu dürfen), es wird auch der Fischbestand nachhaltig beeinträchtigt. Denn es fehlen Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten und Unterstände für Jungfische. Nur die anspruchsloseren Arten wie z.B. der Barsch können sich noch erfolgreich reproduzieren. Es entsteht vielfach ein Überbestand an Barschen, die auch die letzten kleinen Rotaugen noch erlegen.
Letztlich verdrängen die Karpfen viele andere Fischarten aus dem Gewässer - einige als direkte Nahrungskonkurrenten (Brasse, Schleie) andere in Folge der Gewässerveränderung (z.B. Rotauge).

[...]

In Extremfällen kann es sogar zum sogenannten "Umkippen" führen: d.h. die Trübung des Gewässers wird so stark, dass alle Pflanzen absterben. Der riesen Überschuß an Nährstoffen läßt Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) gedeihen. Durch die Fäulnisprozesse (tote Biomasse der Pflanzen) wird der Sauerstoffgehalt derart reduziert, dass auch für Fische das Ende besiegelt ist.
Genau dieses Horrorszenario beobachten wir in den letzten Jahren immer wieder (v.a. in den extrem heißen Sommern).

Ich könnte seitenlange Abhandlungen dazu schreiben. Das mach ich dann aber eher in der Fachliteratur, denn hier sprengt es sowohl den inhaltlichen als auch den fachlichen Rahmen.
Es gibt auch genügend Literatur dazu - hier nur mal ein kurzer Auszug:


J.ROBERTS, A. CHICK, L. OSWALD and P. THOMPSON - Effect of carp, Cyprinus carpio L., an exotic benthivorous fish, on aquatic plants and water quality in experimental ponds (Freshwater Biology/ Volume 32 Issue 1 Page 113-121, August 1994)
BREUKELAAR, A.W., LAMMENS, E.H.R.R., KLEIN BRETELER, J.P.G. & TATRAI, I. - Effect of benthivorous bream (Abramis brama) and carp (Cyprinus carpio) on resuspension. (Verhandlungen der Internationalen Vereinigung für Limnologie 25: 2144-2147; 1994)
SCHÄPERCLAUS & LUKOWICZ: Lehrbuch der Teichwirtschaft (1998)
TATRAI, I., OLAH, J., PAULOVITS, G., MATYAS, K., KAWIECKA, B.J., JAOSZA, V. & PEKAR, F. - Biomass dependent interactions in pond ecosystems - responses of lower trophic levels to fish manipulations. (Hydrobiologia 345: 2-3./ 1997)
ZAMBRANO, L. & HINOJOSA, D. - Direct and indirect effects of carp (Cyprinus carpio L.) on macrophyte and benthic communities in experimental shallow ponds in central Mexico (Hydrobiologia 408/409: 131–138, 1999)
KALBE, L. - Karpfenintensivbewirtschaftung von Seen und Eutrophierung (Acta hydrochim. et hydrobiol. 12 2, 145-152/ 1984)
MILLER, S.A. & PROVENZA, F.D. - Mechanisms of resistance of freshwater macrophytes to herbivory by invasive juvenile common carp (Freshwater Biology 52, 39–49/ 2007)
Crivelli, A.J. - The destruction of aquatic vegetation by carp (Hydrobiologia 106, 37-41/ 1983)


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Crivelli passt hier am besten. Hier wurden Gewässer in Südfrankreich und USA verglichen. Es wurde eine negative Korrelation zwischen Karpfenpopulation und Pflanzenwuchs herausgefunden. 

Es wurde auch klar gesagt, dass die Schäden in den US Gewässern sehr viel höher sind als die in FR. Jeder der sich etwas mit der Sache beschäftigt hat weiss, dass die Asiaten in den USA eine extrem Invasive Spezies sind. 

Solche Bilder kennt man aus Europa ja nicht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPeg1tbBt0A 

Weiterhin wurden die Karpfen in 64m² großen Gehegen eingezäunt. Soweit so gut, aber die Durchschnittstiefe war nu 43 cm. Was die Autoren auch selber als Schwäche ansehen und die Fresstiefe anführen. Meiner Meinung nach könte auch ein zusätzliches Schutz suchen zu erhöhtem umwühlen führen.

Crivelle sagt also, das mehr Karpfen (Biomasse) im Gewässer den Pflanzenwuchs reduziert. Und das eine extreme Biomasse die Pflanzen im Gewässer sehr stark reduziert. Soweit so gut. Solche extremen Besatzverhältnisse haben wir hier ja nur nicht und so Flache Gewässer auch nicht. Dafür aber Gewässer mit Karpfenbesatz und Kraut (ohne anfütternde Angler).

Das ganze nun als Rechtfertigung zu nehmen, das Gewässer von Karpfen zu befreien halte ich trotzdem für falsch. Die Dosis macht das Gift, auch beim Fischbestand.

Und ein Gedankengang. Es wird ja immer gesagt, dass die bösen Anfütterer durch ihren Nährstoffeintrag das Kraut zum wachsen bringen. Es wäre möglich, dass die Karpfen durch zusätzliches Futter konzentriert an einer Stelle nichtmehr den ganzen See durchwühlen müssen und sich aus dem Grund dort Kraut bilden könnte...völlig unabhängig vom Nährstoffeintrag.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich keine Studie, mir fällt nur auf, dass jeder zweite Behauptungen aufstellt, ohne das nötige Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Ich habe es auch nicht, aber vielleicht hat hier jemand wirklich Ahnung.



Mit dem Hintergrundwissen ist das so eine Sache.

Grundsätzlich gilt:

Wer etwas behauptet, was nicht in den Kram passt, hat keine Ahnung. Dann werden die Füllhorn-Gewässer aufgezählt, in denen sich die Karpfen wie die Karnickel vermehren und die, ganz unabhängig vom begrenzten Platz und Nahrungsangebot auch alle Nahrungskonkurrenten des Karpfens in schier unermeßlicher Menge beherbergen. Jedenfalls solange, bis irgendein blöder Fisch den verbotenen Apfel frisst. Dann fliegen nämlich plötzlich alle Fische raus aus dem Traumgewässer.

Nun gut, ein begrenzter Horizont mag es ermöglichen, für jeden Fall eine Ausrede zu finden und sämtliche wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse zu ignorieren.

Kritisch wird es , wenn der eigene Verstand nicht gebraucht wird, oder nicht in ausreichender Qualität zur Verfügung steht. Denn dann macht man sich keine Gedanken darüber, dass ein strikt begrenzter Lebensraum mit einem endlichen Nahrungsangebot nur eine bestimmte Masse Fisch ernähren und diesen Platz geben kann. Und dass man zwar das Nahrungsangebot durch füttern vergrößern kann, die dadurch eingebrachten und ausgeschi$$enen Nährstoffe jedoch für immer im Wasser bleiben.  

Und das dies nicht ohne Konsequenzen sein kann, sollte auch ohne große "Ahnung" erfassbar sein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Ich hab da mal zwei Gewässerbeispiele...

*Das erste Gewässer* ist ein Baggersee mit von 9ha mit extremen Krautbestand und sehr klarem Wasser, keine Baggertätigkeiten mehr, rundherum sind Felder (Mais, Weizen usw.) und Obstplantagen (Pflaumen, Kirschen).
Es findet kein Besatz statt, es gibt massig Barsche und Rotaugen. Hechtbestand vollkommen ok (4-5 Fische ü120cm aus dem Erstbesatz, der Rest besteht aus Fischen in den Maßen 50-70cm, dazu die übrichen Grashechte), außerdem gibt es wohl einen Altbestand aus Besatzmaßnahmen aus den ' 80ern an Schleien, Karauschen und Zandern.
Karpfen gibt es auch einige, jedoch wenige kleine und viele teilweise kapitale Fische.
Angeldruck keiner, es gehen dort nur wenige Leute angeln da die Behörden den See überwachen (Trinkwasserspeicher), außerdem ein massives, natürliches Nahrungsangebot an Muscheln, Schnecken und anderen Kleinstlebewesen.
Bei Friedfischen fast ausschließlich C&R, es werden ab und zu mal ein paar Rotaugen entnommen. Barsche bis 25cm müssen entnommen werden, alles darüber C&R.
Hechte ganzjährig geschont, allerdings 1 Hecht/Jahr frei zur Entnahme, aber auch nur in der Zeit zwischen 1.6. und 31.12.
Es gelten ansonsten die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten.

*Der zweite See* ist ungefähr 1-2ha groß, extremer Besatz an Karpfen bis 10Pfd, ein paar bis ca. 20-30Pfd, eher leicht trübes Wasser, keinerlei Pflanzenwuchs bis auf drei Seerosenfelder, keine Baggertätigkeit, keine Felder im Umkreis.
Besatz einmal im Jahr mit Friedfischen (meistens Karpfen, dazu Weißfische, Karauschen) aus einem Zuchtweiher und zweimal im Jahr Forellenbesatz.
Altbestand an Aalen, Zander & Hechten in teilweise kapitalen Größen, jedoch angelt kauf einer auf diese Fische.

Dazu werden die Fische mit Brot gefüttert und reagieren extrem darauf, teilweise sind 20,30, 40 und mehr Fische in dem Seerosenfeld um sich die Bötchen zu holen weil einfach keine Nahrung im See ist.
Die Karpfen haben alle einen großen Kopf und einen kleinen Körper, was wohl auf Nahrungsknappheit schließen lässt, denn Muscheln, Schnecken und anderes Kleingetier scheint es dort kaum zu geben.
Früher war der See bevölkert von Karpfenanglern die auch massiv gefüttert haben. 

Nachdem die größten Fische _angeblich_ Beine oder Räder bekommen haben und in andere Gewässer umgezogen sind, sind es meistens die Wettkampfangler die den See bevölkern und weniger füttern.
Das macht sich auch am Fisch- und Pflanzenbestand bemerkbar, die Karpfen beißen dort sogar auf kleine Köderfische die eigentlich für Aal & Zander gedacht waren.
Ich habe dort einmal eine Nacht am See verbacht, das Ergebnis waren 11 Fische in der Zeit von 20.00 Uhr bis 06.30, der größte war ein Graser von ~60cm.
Hier gelten die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten, außerdem eine Raubfischschonzeit in der Zeit vom 1.2. bis 31.5, keine Entnahme von Karpfen & Weißfischen, Aal, Zander Hecht werden aber zu 90% entnommen, es herrschen keinerlei Skupel einen 110cm-Fisch abzuknüppeln, der er frisst ja 1. die Forellen und 2. die kleinen Karpfen und Weißfische...


Anbei noch zwei Bilder: Das erste ist mit einem Fisch aus aus dem natubelassenen See, das zweite mit einem Fisch auf dem Karpfenpuxx.. Deutlich ist der verhältnismäßig kleine Körper zu sehen während bei dem ersten Fisch die Proportionen stimmen.

*Nicht der Karpfen oder der Waller ist es der ein Gewässer schädigt, sondern der Mensch bzw. Gewässerwarte oder Vereinsvorstände die ohne Plan und fundierten Sachverstand auf Druck von Vereinsmitgleidern hin ein Gewässer vollkommen falsch besetzen und somit zu Grunde richten.*
Das gilt auch ganz besonders auch für die Idioten unter den Waller"freunden" die erst die Fische irgendwo kaufen, im Aquarium hochziehen um sie dann in Gewässer einzubringen die noch keinen Bestand an Wallern haben!!











​


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



			
				asphaltmonster;4061061

[B schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der Karpfen oder der Waller ist es der ein Gewässer schädigt, sondern der Mensch bzw. Gewässerwarte oder Vereinsvorstände die ohne Plan und fundierten Sachverstand auf Druck von Vereinsmitgleidern hin ein Gewässer vollkommen falsch besetzen und somit zu Grunde richten.[/B]



Das ist das Hauptproblem: viele Angler sehen ihre Vereinsgewässer als Renditeobjekt an,es muss immer mehr als der Jahresbeitrag rauskommen und nur mit Fischarten mit Preisschild.
Die Plärren ihre Meinung in jeden Angelladen umher und damit wächst auch deren Schar. Dann das Totschlagargument: macht was wir wollen oder wir suchen uns einen Vorstand der das macht.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Ist schon viel Wahres geschrieben worden.

Gründelnde Fische wühlen halt, wenn so nicht die Pflanzen selbst ausgraben werden, trübt es doch mindestens das Wasser und die Pflanzen verschwinden.
Das sollte klar sein.
Umgekehrt kann aber auch ein fehlen wühlender Fische zu extremen Pflanzenwuchs führen.
Das mag zwar toll aussehen aber die Fische und Angler mögen es gar nicht, wenn ein Gewässer völlig zu wuchert.

Wir haben verschiedene sehr nährstoffreiche Gewässer.
In dem einen Gewässer (3ha) führte eine Krankheit zum Sterben der meisten Karpfen.
 (Brachsen gibt es dort nur wenige, die Brut kommt dort nicht auf) 
 Das Gewässer wuchs mal eben mit Wasserpest und Hornkraut zu.(Lediglich Schlei und Aale kam das wohl zugute)

Im anderen führte ein Sterben von etwa 1200 Brachsen und sehr vieler Weißfische, nach Algenblüte in kurzer Zeit zu sehr klaren Wasser.(So kannte ich es dort noch nie)
Im nächsten Jahr, wucherte auch dieses Gewässer völlig zu.
Lediglich einige Löcher wurden freigehalten, eben von den etwa 100 Karpfen.
Dort sammelten sich halt die meisten Fische, dort überlebten auch einige Großhechte.
Klar das es den meisten Fischen nicht gefällt wenn ein Gewässer zu 95% vom Grund bis zur Oberfläche lediglich noch aus Wasserpflanzen besteht.
wenn auf hunderten von Metern gar kein freies Wasser mehr vorhanden ist, kann man sich noch schlängeln aber nicht schwimmen.
Die Karpfen kann man auch als Werkzeuge nutzen.
Nicht immer hat man ja den klaren Baggersee mit zu wenig Wasserpflanzen, oft ist es halt auch eine Nährstoffsuppe.


Ich halte es für sehr schwer Karpfenbesatz lediglich in gut und böse zu unterscheiden.
Die Menge und der Einzelfall, macht halt das Gift, wie wahr.


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Crivelli passt hier am besten. [...]



Das war nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt, den ich mit betrunkenem Kopp gestern Nacht noch gefunden hab - ich wollte damit nur zeigen, dass es einige Studien zu dem Thema gibt und es recht einfach ist sich selbst zu informieren. Über die Qualität der Studien kann ich im Einzelnen nichts sagen. 
Es sollte aber möglich sein ein paar relevante paper zu finden - wie sie ja mittlerweile auch gepostet wurden.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ist schon viel Wahres geschrieben worden.
> 
> Gründelnde Fische wühlen halt, wenn so nicht die Pflanzen selbst  ausgraben werden, trübt es doch mindestens das Wasser und die Pflanzen  verschwinden.
> Das sollte klar sein.
> ...


Es geht da *in allererster Linie* um die Angler. Karpfenbesatz als "Werkzeug"  zu nehmen um Gewässer nutzbarer zu machen ist mMn der gleiche Ansatz  wie Brandrodung um Ackerland zu gewinnen.
Man zerstört den  ursprünglichen Zustand unwiederruflich, hat für ein paar Jahre  erträgliche Zustände und muss dann die bewirtschaftete Fläche  unerlässlich pflegen, da der Ertrag sonst dramatisch fällt.
#h


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

:q:q:q
 Der ursprünglichen Zustand eines bald wegen Überdüngung verlandeten Gewässer (Altarm), wo schon seit min1930 immer Karpfen sind ?
 Was soll der sein ?
 Ohne die Karpfen wäre er gleichmäßig, vom Boden bis zur Oberfläche, ein ein 5ha großes strukturarmes Pflanzendickicht geworden. So blieben wenigstens einige kleine Lücken.:q

 Der wird hoffentlich bald entschlammt, sonst ist es schon bald ne feuchte Wiese.
 Das was Du beschreibst, wäre der Fall, wenn Karpfen *erstmalig* in einen Pflanzenreichen See gesetzt werden.


 Wie beschrieben, auch Brachsen trüben das Wasser, wenn auch nicht so stark wie Karpfen.
 (Brachsen tippen mehr auf den Grund, der K. gräbt viel tiefer)
 Aber es sind die vielen kleineren Weißfische, die die Wasserflöhe und Konsorten fressen, so das diese Krebstiere die Algen nicht mehr herausfiltern.
 Trübung kann durch aufgewirbelte Feinstoffe oder Algen entstehen, oft ist es aber wohl beides zusammen.
 Weniger wühlende Fische sind dort nicht schlecht, aber genauso wichtig, sind möglichst viele Raubfische.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Ich habe ein recht interessantes Praxisbeispiel, dort aber bezogen auf Silberkarpfen:

Der Rangsdorfer See ist ein recht großer Flachwassersee (244 ha). Hauptfischart war mit 70% der Biomasse der Silberkarpfen, daneben gab es einen guten Bestand an Zandern, Bleien usw. Der See war extrem trübe, oft hatte man eine Sichttiefe < 30 cm.

Nach dem langen Winter 2010 gab es ein großes Fischsterben:

http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/berlin/der-gestank-vom-rangsdorfer-see-article781247.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvZWAdNDdGg

Nachdem der Bestand an Silberkarpfen praktisch ausgerottet war, hat sich das Gewässer extrem verändert. Im Nachfolgejahr hatte man plötzlich Sichttiefen von bis zu 2m.
Auch der Fischbestand hat sich gewandelt, der Bestand an Plötzen und Barschen hat explosionsartig zugenommen.

Sehr interessant auch dazu die Bewertung des Instituts für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam:
http://ifb-potsdam.de/Portals/0/Repository/Lewin_Ausstickung%20Rangsdorfer%20See%20Seddin%202013.pdf

Zitat: "[..] Benthivorer Arten könnten Gewässerzustand beeinflussen - Karpfenbesatz anpassen [..]"


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Super Antworten. #6. Bin sehr positiv überrascht. Zumindest scheint es hier wesentlich mehr Infos zu geben, als zum Wels.
Werde mir in einer ruhigen Stunde mal die Quellen näher ansehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Super Antworten. #6. Bin sehr positiv überrascht. Zumindest scheint es hier wesentlich mehr Infos zu geben, als zum Wels.
> Werde mir in einer ruhigen Stunde mal die Quellen näher ansehen.



der Karpfen wird halt seit fast 2000 Jahre gezüchtet.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich habe ein recht interessantes Praxisbeispiel, dort aber bezogen auf Silberkarpfen:
> 
> Der Rangsdorfer See ist ein recht großer Flachwassersee (244 ha). Hauptfischart war mit 70% der Biomasse der Silberkarpfen, daneben gab es einen guten Bestand an Zandern, Bleien usw. Der See war extrem trübe, oft hatte man eine Sichttiefe < 30 cm.
> 
> ...



Der Silberkarpfen ist kein Karpfen und verhält sich auch absolut nicht wie einer. Ein Vergleich ist hinfällig.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo Karpfenchamp, biologisch ist der Silberkarpfen ein Karpfen, auch wenn er sich natürlich vom Spiegler etc. unterscheidet. Siehe Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silberkarpfen ):

Systematik
Ordnung:	Karpfenartige (Cypriniformes)
Überfamilie:	Karpfenfischähnliche (Cyprinoidea)
Familie:	Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae)
Unterfamilie:	Oxygastrinae
Gattung:	Hypophthalmichthys
Art:	Silberkarpfen

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hallo Marc, 

Das ist kein Blödsinn, sondern schlicht Fakt. Dass Lebensweise, Ernährung, und Einfluss auf Gewässer von Silberkarpfen und etwa Spieglern anders sind hat keiner bestritten. Ich habe auch nicht für einen Vergleich von Spieglern und Silberkarpfen plädiert.
Ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass es biologisch nicht stimmig ist, wie von "Karpfenchamp" getan, zu behaupten Silberkarpfen seien keine Karpfen. (Gut, er meint wohl Silberkarpfen seien keine Spiegelkarpfen, aber dann sollte er das auch so schreiben, und außerdem versteht sich das von selbst.) Das ganze wäre ja sonst so, wie zu behaupten Saiblinge seien keine Salmoniden, nur weil sie auf gewisse Weise anders als Forellen oder Lachse leben. Also, nicht mehr, nicht weniger wurde von mir im letzten Posting richtig gestellt. Alles andere sind Interpretationen, die mit meinem Posting selbst nichts zu tun haben. 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Das Problem beim Rangsdorfer See lag nicht daran wie von dir vermutet, dass eine Art (die Silberkarpfen) "Überhand nahm", sondern dass eine Art (die Silberkarpfen) dort besetzt wurde (und das in viel zu hohen Stückzahlen), die sich in der Regel in Mitteleuropa weder natürlich vermehren kann, noch überhaupt dorthin gehört. 
Die Silberkarpfen waren dort daher im eigentlichen Sinn auch nicht wie du schreibst eine "dominierende Art" - denn dazu müssten sie selbstverständlich den andern Arten auch was die Reproduktionsfähigkeit betrifft überlegen sein, was sie aber in Mitteleuropa überhaupt nicht sind - sondern eine eigentlich unterlegene Art (weil nicht reproduktionsfähig) die nur vom Menschen künstlich in hohen Stückzahlen einmalig eingebracht wurde.

PPS: Um sich hier reproduzieren zu können bräuchten Silberkarpfen schlicht gesagt sehr warme Fließgewässer, was sie hier nicht finden - im Gegensatz z.b. zu den USa, wo sie eingeschleppt wurden und eine echte Bedrohung für das Gewässersystem rund um die großen Seen geworden sind.


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



GoFlyFishing schrieb:


> ..die nur vom Menschen künstlich in hohen Stückzahlen einmalig eingebracht wurde.



Moin, 

wenn die 240t aus dem Zeitungsartikel stimme sollten hätte das ja echt Puffcharakter - rd eine Tonne Fisch pro ha. |bigeyes

Grüße JK


----------



## GoFlyFishing (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hier dasselbe Phänomen wie im Rangsdorfer See an einer Thüringer Talsperre: http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/art...erben-der-Silberkarpfen-gibt-Raetsel-auf.html

PS: @ JKC: Da steht auch, dass zu DDR-Zeiten die Silberkarpfen in enormen Zahlen besetzt wurden, weil sie zur Gewinnung eines Herz-Medikaments dienen sollten. Nachdem die DDR unterging wurde das Projekt nicht fortgeführt und die Silberkarpfen daher nicht mehr entnommen und verwertet - das erklärt wohl die viel zu hohen Besatzmengen und Bestandsdichten...

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Ihr habt mich schon richtig verstanden. Der Silberkarpfen gehört in die Familie der Cypriniden(Karpfenfische), aber er ist definitiv kein Karpfen. Cypriniden sind auch Rotaugen, Döbel, und sogar Rapfen. Dann müsste man ja auch sagen, dass Rapfen Karpfen sind. Sind sie aber nicht. Ein Bestand an Silberkarpfen stellt auch keine Nahrungskonkurrenz für andere Friedfischarten dar. Sie filtern schließlich Algen aus dem Wasser und besetzen so eine Nische, die von anderen heimischen Friedfischen nicht ausgefüllt wird. Der Vergleich mit dem Rangsdorfer See gehört deshalb schlichtweg nicht zum Thema. Da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Für viele ist der begriff Karpfen in Graskarpfen Silberkarpfen das gleiche wie Karpfen,ist leider im Deutschen schlecht gewählt-Grasfisch Silberfisch währe da einfacher.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

setzt keine Graskarpfen ins Gewaesser.

Falls Schilfbestand da ist diese werden es reduzieren. In einem grossen Gewaesser koennen paar nutzlich sein, ansonsten vergiss es. Bringen mehr Schaden als nutzen.

Falls ihr eine Krebsseuche in eurem Gewaesser habt. Zuviele kanadische Krebse besezt Aale und Zander. Zander nur wenn das Gewaesser tief genug ist und geeignet fuer Zander ist.

Diese werden schon aufrauemen. Aale werden die Krebse bevorzugen zu Kleinfisch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Sind sie aber nicht. Ein Bestand an Silberkarpfen stellt auch keine Nahrungskonkurrenz für andere Friedfischarten dar. Sie filtern schließlich Algen aus dem Wasser und besetzen so eine Nische, die von anderen heimischen Friedfischen nicht ausgefüllt wird.



Ach ja ? Diese völlig neue, bahnbrechende Erkenntnis kannst Du sicher etwas genauer ausführen.


----------



## Sneep (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich schon richtig verstanden. Der Silberkarpfen gehört in die Familie der Cypriniden(Karpfenfische), aber er ist definitiv kein Karpfen. Cypriniden sind auch Rotaugen, Döbel, und sogar Rapfen. Dann müsste man ja auch sagen, dass Rapfen Karpfen sind. Sind sie aber nicht. Ein Bestand an Silberkarpfen stellt auch keine Nahrungskonkurrenz für andere Friedfischarten dar. Sie filtern schließlich Algen aus dem Wasser und besetzen so eine Nische, die von anderen heimischen Friedfischen nicht ausgefüllt wird. Der Vergleich mit dem Rangsdorfer See gehört deshalb schlichtweg nicht zum Thema. Da werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


 
Hallo
@Karpfenchamp.

Ich gebe dir recht, dass man Silberkarpfen und Karpfen bezüglich ihrer Auswirkungen auf das Gewässer nicht vergleichen kann. Auch mit der Verwandtschaft ist das nicht so weit her.

Das ist wie der Vergleich zwischen Teichhuhn und Brathuhn da kommt auch in beiden Fällen das Wort Huhn vor.

Es gibt aber eine Reihe von  Parallelen zwischen beiden Arten.
-Beide stammen aus Ostasien
-beide waren nicht heimisch, sondern wurden vom Menschen eingeführt.
-beide Arten sind (fast) nicht in der Lage ohne menschliche Hilfe zu reproduzieren.

Über deine Aussage, der Silberkarpfen stelle für heimische Arten keine Nahrungskonkurrenz dar würde ich aber noch mal wirklich nachdenken.
Diese Aussage ist lachhaft und zweifelsfrei nicht zu Ende gedacht.

Schon mal etwas von der Nahrungspyramide im See gehört?


 Hier kann man das noch einmal sehen.

http://www.avmedien.net/images/product_images/popup_images/377_2.jpg

Das pflanzliche Plankton bildet die Grundlage der Nahrungspyramide. Darüber kommen die verschiedenen Konsumenten, vom Wasserfloh über den Friedfisch bis zum Raubfisch.

Was passiert wohl in dieser Nahrungspyramide, wenn die erste Stufe weggefiltert wird. Der Silberkarpfen ist daher ein Nahrungskonkurrent *aller Arten* im Gewässer. Selbst ein Hecht ist im Larvenstadium auf Wasserfloh und Co angewiesen. Die Menge dieses Zooplanktons ist aber direkt abhängig von der Menge des Phytoplanktons, von dem es sich ernähren.

Wie harmlos die Art ist, kann man in den USA bewundern. 
Hier ist die ehemals heimische Fischfauna nicht mehr existent, weil diesen Arten die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen wurde.

Dann braucht es nur noch den Marmorkarpfen, der das restliche Zooplankton und die Fischbrut wegfiltriert.


sneep


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Stimmt, bei genauerer Betrachtung ist das mit der Nahrungspyramide schon richtig. Ich gehe jetzt aber mal davon aus, dass zumindest in unseren heimischen Gewässern nicht solche Bestände an Silberkarpfen herrschen, dass sie es schaffen würden, das Phytoplankton(Algen) so stark zu dezimieren. Und natürlich kenne ich die Zusammenhänge. Du darfst 3 Mal raten, was ich in meinem Lehramtsstudium neben Deutsch und Sport noch für ein Fach habe. Ich habe den langfristigen Aspekt halt nur nicht mit einbezogen und dachte mit Nahrungskonkurrenz eher an den Karpfen-Schleie Vergleich, wo der Karpfen tatsächlich eine Konkurrenz darstellen kann. Und in diesem Hinblick sind ein paar alte Silberkarpfen selbst für einen Dorfteich durchaus zu verkraften und fallen da eher nicht ins Gewicht. Aber es geht in diesem Thema ja schließlich nicht um "falsche" Karpfen sondern um die Auswirkungen der echten. Und das sind Schuppen-, Spiegel-, Leder-, Zeilkarpfen usw.


----------



## torstenhtr (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Also den direkten Vergleich zwischen Silberkarpfen und dem gewöhnlichen Karpfen hatte ich nicht im Sinn. Mir ging es eher darum, wie stark die Fischfauna das Gewässer bestimmt - und wie eine fremde Spezies andere Arten verdrängen kann.

Der See ist in meiner Nähe, der Unterschied nach dem großen Fischsterben war schon immens.

Sneep hat schon sehr schön die Parallelen beschrieben,  

Hinzufügen würde ich, das der Silberkarpfen sich nicht nur von Phytoplankton ernährt, es gibt Studien das er auch Zooplankton zu sich nimmt (je nach Nahrungsangebot), vgl. R. Billard, "The Carp: Biology and Culture", Springer, 1999, S. 26:

"[..]  Although these fish are regarded as phytoplaktonivores they also ingest, in large quantities, small forms of zooplankton which are trapped on the filter-feeding apparatus at the same time as the phytoplankton. At high fish densities this species has been shown to reduce the *density of zooplankton by a factor of 16.* [..]"


----------



## Sneep (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Und natürlich kenne ich die Zusammenhänge. Du darfst 3 Mal raten, was ich in meinem Lehramtsstudium neben Deutsch und Sport noch für ein Fach habe.



Hallo,

laß mich raten......Theologie?:q:q

Sneep


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laß mich raten......Theologie?:q:q
> 
> Sneep




mua muah|supergri|supergri|supergri er glaubt halt


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Mutig für zwei Leute die nicht mal preisgeben, was sie bzw. ob sie überhaupt was machen. Mit der Religion habe ich es übrigens nicht so.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Mutig für zwei Leute die nicht mal preisgeben, was sie bzw. ob sie überhaupt was machen. Mit der Religion habe ich es übrigens nicht so.



schon mal gelesen wo Sneep sich zu Wort meldet?

Nur Lehrer sein, heisst nicht das man Ahnung von Fischen hat,mein Biolehrer hat auch immer darauf gepocht das er Studiert hat-und hat über Fische nicht gewusst aber trotzdem sein Unwissen den Schülern gelehrt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Im Studium lernt man ja auch kaum was über Fische, sondern eher über allgemeine Zusammenhänge. Ich hatte auch schon zu Schulzeiten von Fischen mehr Ahnung als mein Biolehrer. Und im Hörsaal bezweifle ich wohl auch, dass da jemand mehr als 5 verschiedene Fische identifizieren könnte. Darum geht es in einem Lehramtsstudium auch nicht. Da werden viel komplexere Sachen abgefragt. Für meinen späteren Beruf würde es ausreichen, wenn ich Hecht und Karpfen voneinander unterscheiden kann.


----------



## kridkram (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Also ich denke das prinzipiell eingeschleppte Fischarten wie Karpfen, Zander, Regenbogenforelle...... schon Probleme in verschiedenen Gewässern verursachen können. Das grösste Problem dürfte wohl sein wenn eine Art durch Besatz zu stark vertreten ist. Das kann dann sicher auch zu pflanzenrückgang, explosionsartigem Blaualgenwachstum usw führen. Es wird uns(Mensch) nichts anderes übrig bleiben als immer wieder regelnd in die Gewässerökologie einzugreife wo nötig! Wo gibt es auf der Welt noch unberührte Natur? Ganz sicher nicht in Deutschland. Wir müssen halt durch lenkende Massnahmen den Gewässertypen und ihrer Ökologie entsprechende Fischbestände aufbauen/ erhalten! Dann sollte unserem Hobby auch in Zukunft nichts entgegen stehen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Im Studium lernt man ja auch kaum was über Fische, sondern eher über allgemeine Zusammenhänge.




Dann hast Du nicht aufgepasst oder den Stoff nicht verstanden.
Sonst hättest Du nicht so einen Quark geschrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



kridkram schrieb:


> Wo gibt es auf der Welt noch unberührte Natur? Ganz sicher nicht in Deutschland. Wir müssen halt durch lenkende Massnahmen den Gewässertypen und ihrer Ökologie entsprechende Fischbestände aufbauen/ erhalten! Dann sollte unserem Hobby auch in Zukunft nichts entgegen stehen.



Es geht überhaupt nicht um "unberührte Natur". Es geht vielmehr um Biodiversität, die wir in Deutschland ehemaliger extensiver Land-, Forst- und Fischwirtschaft zu verdanken haben.
Bezüglich unserer Gewässer bedeutet das, damit aufzuhören das Lenkrad ständig zu verreißen und an jeder Straße Abenteuerparks zu bauen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Lass es doch einfach mal gut sein und mische dich nicht ein. Und vor allem überdenke einfach mal deinen Ton. Die Sache war längst intern geklärt und du weißt einfach nicht wann Schluss ist. Jemand mit deiner Lebenserfahrung sollte es eigentlich besser wissen und nicht noch zusätzlich rumpöbeln.


----------



## daci7 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Lass es doch einfach mal gut sein und mische dich nicht ein. Und vor allem überdenke einfach mal deinen Ton. Die Sache war längst intern geklärt und du weißt einfach nicht wann Schluss ist. Jemand mit deiner Lebenserfahrung sollte es eigentlich besser wissen und nicht noch zusätzlich rumpöbeln.


... und jemand der Lehrer werden will, sollte nicht so ein dünnes Fell haben 

Zurück zum Thema würd ich sagen!


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Naja, hier geht es um konkrete Gutachten und Untersuchungen, die erfreulicherweise geliefert wurden. Auch die Auswirkungen des Silberkarpfenbestandes (ist ja kein Karpfen) sind interessant. Ich finde es unglaublich, welche Überpopulationen durch *menschlichen Besatz* entstehen können.

Warum sich immer einige gegenseitig die Köpfe öffentlich einhauen und das nicht über PN austauschen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Lass es doch einfach mal gut sein und mische dich nicht ein. Und vor allem überdenke einfach mal deinen Ton. Die Sache war längst intern geklärt und du weißt einfach nicht wann Schluss ist. Jemand mit deiner Lebenserfahrung sollte es eigentlich besser wissen und nicht noch zusätzlich rumpöbeln.




??????|kopfkrat|bigeyes intern geklärt ?
ICH weiß von nix


----------



## kridkram (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht überhaupt nicht um "unberührte Natur". Es geht vielmehr um Biodiversität, die wir in Deutschland ehemaliger extensiver Land-, Forst- und Fischwirtschaft zu verdanken haben.
> Bezüglich unserer Gewässer bedeutet das, damit aufzuhören das Lenkrad ständig zu verreißen und an jeder Straße Abenteuerparks zu bauen.



Und nichts anderes bedeutet unberührte Natur! Selbst in Sibirien, wo es unbestreitbar Ecken gibt, die noch kein Mensch betreten hat, ist die Natur nicht unberührt durch Menschen, da Klima und Wind auch keinen Bogen um die Taiga machen!!! Also bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, als lenkend in die Umwelt einzugreifen. 
Deine Aussage sagt nichts anderes! 
Also reg dich nicht künstlich auf und mach dir nix draus, auch kluge Hühner *******n mal ins Nest!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



kridkram schrieb:


> Und nichts anderes bedeutet unberührte Natur! Selbst in Sibirien, wo es unbestreitbar Ecken gibt, die noch kein Mensch betreten hat, ist die Natur nicht unberührt durch Menschen, da Klima und Wind auch keinen Bogen um die Taiga machen!!! Also bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, als lenkend in die Umwelt einzugreifen.
> Deine Aussage sagt nichts anderes!
> Also reg dich nicht künstlich auf und mach dir nix draus, auch kluge Hühner *******n mal ins Nest!



Wird ja immer lustiger hier.

Extensive Nutzung generiert eine Kulturlandschaft, wie wir sie in Deutschland in weiten Teilen bis in die 70er Jahre hatten. Diese zeichnet sich durch eine hohe Artenvielfalt aus.
Abgelöst wurde sie durch die intensive Nutzung, sprich Ertragsmaximierung durch Flurbereinigung, Monokulturen, Überdüngung und wegfallende Fruchtfolge. Diese intensive Nutzung erstreckt sich auch auf die Gewässer und daran haben wir Angler einen nicht geringen Anteil.

Also nix Taiga, und mein Nest ist auch noch sauber.


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Also wir haben einen kleinen See der Ca 0,7 Hektar groß ist 
Dort haben wir mit verschiedenen Stellnetzen Bestandsübersicht gefischt.
Viele Große Brassen u. Karpfen einige kleine Barsche und alle Rotaugen nicht größer als 16 cm.
Der Fischereibiologe meint die können ihre Nahrung nicht umstellen von Zoo Plankton auf größeres Futter weil die Brassen und Karpfen ihnen alles wegfressen.

Die Karpfen und Brassen sind zur hälfte raus und die Rotaugen werden Größer.

:m Das war nur für unsere Karpfen Hunter schwer zu verstehen.

Fazit: wer bei der Entnahme Lügt um mehr Ziehlfisch in´s Gewässer zu bekommen macht einen Schweren Fehler!
|wavey: Jeff


----------



## nostradamus (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hi Jeff,

kannst du auch noch ungefähr die Menge an Karpfen und das Gewicht angeben? 

Danke

Nosta


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> kannst du auch noch ungefähr die Menge an Karpfen und das Gewicht angeben?
> 
> ...


Menge Gewicht Fotos Film in 3D #c
Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren. (0,7H XY K XY B das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich )

Karpfen und Brassen sind das Problem gewesen weil das die Fische sind die immer Größer wurden und nicht aus dem modrigen Wasser entnommen.
Die Menge Fisch muss oder sollte immer zum Nahrungsquelle Passen, 
Bei den Bodenuntersuchungen fanden wir zu wenig oder keine ausreichende Nahrung für die großen Fische.
50% Große raus und Futter für Alle! 
Das Wasser wird klarer und Wasserpflanzen können wachsen.
Schnecken und Muscheln, Würmer und und und .........alles ist im Fluss.
#h


----------



## nostradamus (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

Hi Jeff,

haben uns missverstanden! Meinte eher was ihr an Fischen (Karpfen) drin hattet. Die Angabe viele Fische und große Fische sind nur relativ und daraus kann man nichts ableiten bzw. sich vorstellen! 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## lsski (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

ach so..... Große Fische sind jene die nur noch langsam wachsen oder gar nicht merklich zunehmen in unserem Fall ; Brassen 2-6 Kg Karpfen 6-15 kg Die sind auch nicht schwerer geworden weil nicht mehr zu Fressen da war!


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*

vergleicht nicht Brassen und Karpfen:2-6 KG sind schon gute Ergebnisse für Brassen.Die wachen nämlich verdammt langsam im Gegensatz zum Karpfen.


----------



## lsski (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Große Karpfen schädigen das Gewässer - Gibt es Studien?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> vergleicht nicht Brassen und Karpfen:2-6 KG sind schon gute Ergebnisse für Brassen.Die wachen nämlich verdammt langsam im Gegensatz zum Karpfen.



Wie Jetzt wirklich ? Die Brassen sind bestimmt doppelt und dreimal so alt wie die Karpfen und nur so groß geworden weil sie lange alleine wahren.
Jetzt sind sie mit drann!


----------

